# Do you have Code “Ennui”????



## cda (Jan 21, 2018)

So been staring at the code books to long, or wrote the same violation on the same job site ten times,    Maybe you have Code Ennui????



https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ennui


http://mentalfloss.com/article/58230/how-tell-whether-youve-got-angst-ennui-or-weltschmerz


Or:::
*Weltschmerz*


*Or::*

*Angst*


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2018)

Okay, and?


----------



## conarb (Jan 21, 2018)

cda said:


> So been staring at the code books to long, or wrote the same violation on the same job site ten times,    Maybe you have Code Ennui????



Do what lots of inspectors did in the 50s around here, quit and become contractors, by the 60s I saw a reverse, lots of contractors who went broke became inspectors.


----------



## cda (Jan 21, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Okay, and?




Support::

Curethecodeennuiinspector.com


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2018)

cda said:


> Support::
> 
> Curethecodeennuiinspector.com


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 22, 2018)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 2746


That's so true!


----------

